# أستفسارات عن USB interface



## yasir_iyaso (11 يناير 2007)

الاخوة الاعضاء...
السلام عليكم جميعا
انا طالب كلية هندسة حاسبات ومشروع التخرج يتضمن نقل معلومات من USB Flash memory باستخدام PIC Microcontroller واحتاج معلومات عملية وليس نظرية لأن عندي الكثير من الكتب ولكن احتاج دعما فنيا ولكم جزيل الشكر


----------



## Ahmed Abuhajjeh (23 يناير 2007)

أي نوع من ال Pic ستستخدم واذا كان من الممكن ان تشاركني بالموضوع


----------



## yasir_iyaso (26 يناير 2007)

سوف استخدم pic 18F4550 وعلى العموم انا مشيت في الدراسة زين وتعلمت كثير من الامور لكن الظاهر ان الشباب في المنتدى اما ما يعرفوا عن ماذا كنت اتكلم وهذا يعذرون عليه واما مشغولون بامور اخرى
شكرا على التواصل


----------



## mouathmf (16 مايو 2007)

يا اخ ياسر انا ببحث في نفس الموضوع و في مشاكل كثيييير عند وبدي مساعده منك بليييييييييز انك تساعدني


----------

